

Ask HN: Did you #cutthecord  - joday
http://joday.com/home/earlyaccess

======
sarthi
The number of Americans who pay for TV through cable, satellite or fiber
services fell by more than a quarter of a million in 2013, the first full-year
decline, according to research firm SNL Kagan.

Source: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-19/u-s-pay-tv-
subscrip...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-19/u-s-pay-tv-
subscriptions-fall-for-first-time-as-streaming-gains.html)

------
nishantvyas
Pandora of Youtube Videos.

